
Guacamole 0.9.9 Released - tarr11
http://guac-dev.org/release/release-notes-0-9-9
======
tarr11
Previous discussion (earlier version - 1.5 years ago) here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8166388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8166388)

